# So who makes the best cr123 and 18650 batteries



## stealthlogics (Jan 14, 2012)

which brands do you guys use as i am torn what light to buy olight sr51 or jetbeam rrt3xml
which brand should i put in the light


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 14, 2012)

stealthlogics said:


> which brands do you guys use as i am torn what light to buy olight sr51 or jetbeam rrt3xml
> which brand should i put in the light



hmm, shouldnt this be in the batteries and flashlight electronics forum? 

Anyways, for CR123's the Surefires are good, as well as the 4Sevens. For rechargables, the AW's are tops.

18650's they say the AW's are tops too, but based on experience, i find the Japanese-made Panasonics (both 2900mAh and 3100mAh) to be quite good with excellent runtime. If you get those "xxxx-Fire" brands, their rating is not the actual capacity of the battery. ex. a 4000mAh is actually 2800mAh and so on...


----------



## aimxplode (Jan 14, 2012)

Stay away from Made in China cells, such as, but not limited to, 4Sevens and Titanium Innovations. A CPF member has recently had problems with 4Sevens cellspoof.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330044-Dangerous-explosion-with-2-CR123A-primary



To minimize risk, always stick with NEW, Made in US cells, such as Surefire, Rayovac, Duracell, Energizer, Battery Station. I've found the best deal for me is the 12 pack Rayovacs from BatteryJunction, but Battery Station sells a 50 pack for $60 if you want to buy them for less in bulk.
http://www.batteryjunction.com/rayovac-cr123a-12pk.html


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jan 14, 2012)

AW batteries.

Now get out of the LED forum please.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 14, 2012)

Panasonic makes the best 18650 cells (3100mAh). Companies such as AW, Redilast, Callies Kustoms, XTAR, EagleTac, EnerPower+ use them and just add their own protection.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 14, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Panasonic makes the best 18650 cells (3100mAh). Companies such as AW, Redilast, Callies Kustoms, XTAR, EagleTac, EnerPower+ use them and just add their own protection.



Cool info phantom23!


----------



## stealthlogics (Jan 14, 2012)

sorry for posting it in here how do i move it


----------



## SpamGod (Jan 15, 2012)

CR123A:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ck-CR123A-and-AA-Battery-Shoot-out-Comparison
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...itanium-Innovations-Tenergy-Surefire-Duracell

18650:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330236-Battery-test-review-summary


Isn't by the way this the wrong forum for this discussion?


----------



## EPVQ30 (Jan 15, 2012)

Panasonic, who wolulda known eh? Im looking to get some good batteries.


----------



## 51coronet (Jan 15, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Panasonic makes the best 18650 cells (3100mAh). Companies such as AW, Redilast, Callies Kustoms, XTAR, EagleTac, EnerPower+ use them and just add their own protection.



This. Grey or Green wrapped cells. Grey = 2900 green = 3100. Your cheapest and best route for unprotected is to get them directly skip AW and all others metioned above they charge a premium unless you absolutely need the protection circuit.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 15, 2012)

1) With respect to maker of cells, Panasonic 2900 and 3100 18650 cells are high quality, but are only of real use if your light can fully utilize their discharge curve down to 2.5 volts, either directly or by way of the light's driver. Many lights will run brighter/longer off Sanyo 2600 18650 cells. 

2) With respect to the high cost of protected cells, I would not recommend someone brand new to this technology with a questionable charger use anything but protected cells. 

If you:

a) own a quality charger

b) own a multimeter 

c) aren't using li-co cells in series

d) are using a light with known, working overdischarge protection 

then using unprotected cells may be a bargain. 

But there is a reason protected li-co cells exist...


----------



## Norm (Jan 15, 2012)

Moved to Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included - Norm


----------

